# Wait time tool



## Declajaz (29 Apr 2019)

I have a question about the wait time tool. I have asked VAC and have not been able to get an answer so I figured I would try here.

The current wait time on reassessments ( when looking at the wait time tool) is 16 weeks from the start of your service standard date (when you hit step 3, and they have a complete application that goes to adjudication). It has dropped from 28 weeks in Jan 2019 slowly down to 16 weeks as of last Wednesday (updates every Wednesday)  

In my mind if the wait time drops, then they must be completing an average number of applications faster then the set time. (So in Jan faster than 28 weeks and now since it has stabilized around 16 weeks it probably should take them about that on average)

I have a reassessment in that had a service standard time of a little over 16 weeks ago (originally completed early last year but didnt make it to step 3 until Jan of this year) so I figured I would call and see where they are at. 

They are working on Reassessment files that were at step 3 in April 2018. I asked how the wait time is dropping each week if they are still almost a year behind. They could not give me an answer.

I understand that the decision comes when it does and no sooner and I am not looking to rush them (we all know how VAC takes their time) but I am unable to wrap my head around the way the wait time tool calculates averages. Am I missing something?


----------



## TCM621 (29 Apr 2019)

Declajaz said:
			
		

> I have a question about the wait time tool. I have asked VAC and have not been able to get an answer so I figured I would try here.
> 
> The current wait time on reassessments ( when looking at the wait time tool) is 16 weeks from the start of your service standard date (when you hit step 3, and they have a complete application that goes to adjudication). It has dropped from 28 weeks in Jan 2019 slowly down to 16 weeks as of last Wednesday (updates every Wednesday)
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure the wait time tool an attempt to lie to veterans, it is par for the course at VAC. First, your service standard date starts when you submit all the required documents not when it enters stage 3. If they have a problem getting your health records behind the scenes it doesn't change anything. 2nd The average wait time seems to have no real basis in fact. For example, the average wait for an initial assessment for multiple conditions is 37 weeks but according to their last message to me at the beginning of April, they are working on files from Sep 2017 more than 86 weeks ago!both those answers can't be true. Anecdotally, I have yet to meet someone whose file was completed in the 16 week time frame (according to VAC it is 33%) but know dozens whose claims are in excess of a years wait. I am thinking of put in a FOIA request for the data on length of completion time and doing my own analysis but I am still trying to figure out exactly what I need to ask for to ensure i get the right information.


----------



## meni0n (29 Apr 2019)

Every time you call or message them, you would get a different answer with regards to what they are working on at any particular time. I was confirming in February that my claim was getting reactivated after I sent in all the documents and got this reply which made me laugh out loud.

"Benefits program Officers work on the demand of July/august 2018.
You will have to wait few weeks before you received a decision. "

It was the most enthusiastic timeline I've ever gotten from them.


----------



## kalobis (29 Apr 2019)

It cannot be accurate, it isn't mathematically possible.

I spoke to them today and they said they were working on single issue PTSD applications from October of 2017. And yet, the wait tool says the average file is taking 21 weeks? Although that is impossible if they are working on files from 70 weeks ago.

For what it is worth, I'm at 48 weeks or so and they have no idea when it will be done. I was told that because I am still in the army my file is on the bottom of the pile as I am able to receive treatment. Which makes some sense I suppose, but still not great to hear.


----------



## IET551 (9 Sep 2021)

TCM621 said:


> I am pretty sure the wait time tool an attempt to lie to veterans, it is par for the course at VAC. First, your service standard date starts when you submit all the required documents not when it enters stage 3. If they have a problem getting your health records behind the scenes it doesn't change anything. 2nd The average wait time seems to have no real basis in fact. For example, the average wait for an initial assessment for multiple conditions is 37 weeks but according to their last message to me at the beginning of April, they are working on files from Sep 2017 more than 86 weeks ago!both those answers can't be true. Anecdotally, I have yet to meet someone whose file was completed in the 16 week time frame (according to VAC it is 33%) but know dozens whose claims are in excess of a years wait. I am thinking of put in a FOIA request for the data on length of completion time and doing my own analysis but I am still trying to figure out exactly what I need to ask for to ensure i get the right information.


Could somebody explain FOIA in this case?


----------



## dapaterson (9 Sep 2021)

I believe he means ATIP (FOIA being the American term).


----------



## IET551 (9 Sep 2021)

dapaterson said:


> I believe he means ATIP (FOIA being the American term).


Ombudsman web page explain a few things , one statement implies that the elderly claimants, 80 years , to quote the page, and the needy fall in the zone red, most priority, then I only have to wait 14 more years to fall in the window!


----------

